# Moss, anyone ever tried..................(check it out)



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Growing moss from outdoors in their fish tanks? I think the biggest thing for me has been the expense of starting up a planted tank. I have a huggggeeee patch of lush green moss outdoors that would look great in the tank (Moss wall). I remember reading a while back that moss does not actually use soil as a source for nutrients just the water / air. So would that being said, has anyone ever tried growing moss from the outdoors submersed in their tanks.

Your thoughts?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Not sure what type of moss your referring too.
Can you post pics?
Do you mean the green moss that grows on rocks do you mean spanish moss that usually drapes from trees?

What do you mean exactly?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Not sure what type of moss your referring too.
> Can you post pics?
> Do you mean the green moss that grows on rocks do you mean spanish moss that usually drapes from trees?
> 
> What do you mean exactly?


I should of been a little more descriptive. Not the type that grows on stumps or bark, not the type that drapes from trees, the type that kind of takes over your lawn in shady areas.....If you're from the northeastern area of the states you'll understand.

Kinda like this one........


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I don't believe that type of moss can grow submerged in water.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

If its not sold already as an aquatic plant, then I wouldnt do it. If it was a good idea, then someone would have done it already. If your going to try it, try it in a tank with no fish.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

maknwar said:


> If its not sold already as an aquatic plant, then I wouldnt do it. If it was a good idea, then someone would have done it already. If your going to try it, try it in a tank with no fish.


Obviously you're showing some skepticism. I wonder what the possible outcomes would be besides the moss just dying. Change in parameters etc.etc.

Anyway that's why I posted this thread to see if anyone has ever tried it before. Maybe I'll guinea pig the idea. I have a small piece in the tank right now about the size of a silver dollar. It's been two days and it's still green. I think I'll test this piece to see if it will not only survive but continue to grow. If so, I slowly add some more to see what the outcome is.......

This is kinda like, why do people buy plants for hundreds of dollars when they could probably pull equivalent plants out of their local ponds and or streams (given the fact that they aren't contaminated / polluted).


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

There are some plants that can be pulled from nature, but I would do some research. Find out what kind of moss it is and see if someone has any info on it. I hope it works out for you, and keep us posted.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

try growing it in a tupperware container in your window...


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

So how is your experiment coming along? Have you notice any die off or loss of color?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

some plants can be grown submerged or emerged, however chances are it would just die unless you know it can be grown submered. Just buy some java moss since its relitivly cheap anyways


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Well the moss has been in the tank for about a week now, has not died, still green and has seemed to take root to a piece of drift wood it was tied too. Let's see if any growth occurs or if it will eventually die off.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have never spent more than $20 on a big load of plants.

Plants are cheap if you know where to look to buy them. I buy them off of other hobbyists who have grown them to the point where they needed to be trimmed.

They sell them cheap to people because it is better than throwing them away. Aquatic plant central as well as P-fury have good members who will post from time to time to help out another member's plant needs. You have to pay, but it's usually a sweet deal you could never find in any lfs.

About local plantlife growing in aquariums. There are many types of aquatic plants that are local that can grow in your tank--try it out, and let us know about them








But don't be upset if mosquito larvae or dragonfly larvae appear in your tank, or something else.


----------

